# Questions about Copper and BoSe for pregnant doe



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

How do I know if my goats need a copper supplement? I have been reading a lot about goats being deficient but I also don't want to overdose my goats. I will also be picking up a pregnant Pygmy this weekend so I need to know what amount is safe to give her. Right now I feed my goats(1 wether, 1 doe) orchard grass hay (17.9% protein), I know the protein of the hay because I sell it. I also feed my doe Purina Goat Chow. I was told that the Goat Chow has enough copper in it so I wouldn't need to supplement her. Will the Goat Chow be enough for the pregnant doe too? As far as the question about the BoSe do you prefer the injectable or the gel? I plan on giving it to the pregnant doe. Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Copper deficiency is obvious - rough hair coat, reddish fading (or fading in general) of their color, etc.

The goat chow isn't enough - they also need free choice, high copper content loose minerals (like meat maker). I have only had to bolus 3 goats - all of them were purchases from other farms that did not give minerals. My goats here get all the copper they need from the loose minerals.

I prefer injectable BoSe. This way, you're dead sure of the dosage and don't have rumen interference.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I forgot to say that they also have a mineral block that they constantly lick on. Would the loose minerals be a better options though?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I only give the injectable BoSe I will have to look at the doseage at home, but I think that it was 1cc per 50# - but I need to double check.

The copper - I am having to bolus alot of mine - 1cc of the insides of the cattle copper capsules per 50# of goat. put that into an empty capsule and give to goatie. The other thing that I noticed is "fish tail" when there is a copper deficiency.

Minerals - I would say you definately need loose - most goats will not lick a block and if they do they usually do not get enough.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I am always fretting about this as well. What kind of percentage should you look for, copper-wise?

I have been using a mineral lick from TSC, its a black bucket full of brown stuff, made specifically for goats. Is this a good thing to use? They have been licking on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The blocks and buckets are a bit too hard for a goat to get enough of what they need...the bucket is a "protein" supplement with other added trace minerals in a molasses base. The block is something like 90% salt and I know the coarse texture itself would be a bit hard for a goat to lick at long enough to get what minerals it needs.

Epona..TSC carries a loose mineral that I use...it is called Dumor Pasture Mineral.....it has all the good things a goat needs and mine have thrived on it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I will look into that.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

So I should bolus all of the goats then? Just not the pregnant doe in the first trimester of her pregnancy? How do I know how often to bolus them. Sorry for all the questions. Can you tell I'm new to this :roll:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

how do you tell by the coat if it's a white goat? or... a red goat?


----------

